# Graves and pregnancy



## bradybunch (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey I know I have posted here before, and I have dealt with alot that people with Graves have not. Now I am pregnant, with identical Twins(girls) and low and behold they have been dxed with neonatal graves, the other word for that is Fetal Thyrotoxicosis. I know there isn't alot out there about this, as my doctors and all the specialists have said so. Guess what? My doctors have desided to write medical papers up on me and mine. I hope it helps others, I am so happy about this. I also am now on ATD which is strange since I also take Armour because I am hypo. I had to have Fetal Blood Sampling done on Sat to check the babies thyroid levels because there heart rates were in the 200's. That way we could start the ATD. I'm kinda scared about it, but have dealt with this kinda stuff with my last child(but right after she was born, not while she was a fetus). Both babies have pretty large goiters, and will need treatment right after birth for that. I just hope that soon the PTU with start to bring down there heart rates. This is more of a post on what is going on with me instead of questions. So any input go for it. If you have questions for me ask them. Thanks for reading
Valarie


----------



## Deedah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Valarie,
I too am a Valerie (spelled w/an e). Linda (Deedah) is my partner, she had thyroid cancer. Surgery took care of that... hopefully. Well, so far she's doing okay. Still feels crappy on and off, but it seems pretty normal for thyroid people to have to deal with.
So sorry to hear about your pregnancy/thyroid issues. My prayers are with you. Keep in touch... when are you due? How do you feel? I'm a "GrandVal" now, but in my time I loved being pregnant.

Take care,
Val


----------



## bradybunch (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Val,
I'm due on May 2nd, but it is looking as though the doctors are thinking I should go ahead with a C-section in April which I think is a good idea(I'm hoping I will last that long). I go to a specialist every two weeks, and have an hour of US there, and the drive there is killing me.(Two hours). I also see my regular doc every other week that I don't see this doc, and have an US done then too for an hour. These US are great to watch, and I wish everyone could have them as often as I do. The last one here was free of charge!! I guess due to the fact that there writing up medical stuff. I feel pretty good now, and it does seem that the PTU is working for them since there heart rates are now down in the normal range. As for the goiters they think that they may even have started to shrink! How great is that? I'm getting more excited about all of this including the medical stuff the doctors are writing up... One of the things they said about my case is that it seems that there is nothing out there Dxing the neonatal graves before 28 weeks and in my case it was done 4 weeks prior! How great is that. My doctor says it's because of me, but who knows. 
We didn't really want any more children when these two came along, because we already have 4! So this is kinda strange, I was hoping to be done with the diaper changing already darn it! At the time these babies are about 8 I might end up being a GrandVal too! Oh my what a thought!
Thanks for the prayers
Valarie


----------



## Deedah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Val,

So good to hear you in such good spirits - keep it up. Graves and 6 kids??? God bless you!!! Don't concern yourself with dirty diapers.... let daddy help. You just stay healthy for yourself, and all of your children. Time goes by so quickly. Enjoy every second, and build lots of beautiful memories. Keep me posted on your (and the babies') progress. Teach your other kids how to help you out... then let them do it; even if they're sloppy about it. I'm so very happy for your good news regarding everyone's condition. My best wishes and prayers are still with you.

Take care,
Val


----------



## bradybunch (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Val,
Well I've been back to the doc, and things got a little worst. The babies heart rates started to get high again, due to the fact that my antibodies were getting higher and we were lowering the PTU dose. So we upped the PTU and it looks as though that is working again, so I will have to stay on the 100mg of PTU. My antibodies reached almost 800 with the normal being 
<130, but when we raised the PTU again the antibodies lowered again to back in 400's. So anyway so far so good!
Thanks for the prayers!
Valarie


----------

